# Slimed by a Toad



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

On our last walk this evening, Bella was picking up everything in her mouth. I've been able to keep her from picking up toads, although she doesn't "leave it" too well. Usually she chased them as they hop and barks at them, but I can pull her away before she can get a mouthful.

Tonight was different, it has been raining most of the day, and the toad are out in full force. She got hold of one and it puffed up in her mouth sliming her. She immediately began shaking her head and rubbing her mouth and chin in the grass. Here in FL we have the risk of an encounter with the Bufo marinus (Cane Toad) which can be deadly to dogs if licked. Not knowing for sure if this toad was a juvenile B. marinus (we have had several in the neighborhood) or the resident Southern Toad, I grabbe dBella with one hand, and the toad with another. The toad went into a bucket, Bella went into the sink.

Bella had her mouth washed out and washed out and washed out until there were no signs of slime left. She wanted to jump out of the sink soooo very bad. I was covered in water, she was covered in water, and the floor was covered in water - but it didn't matter to me - her first aid was my priority.:Cry: She was not very happy either way.

Luckily, General (our yorkie) had a similar encounter last year and we looked up the first aid for a Bufo encounter. Pretty much, rinse there mouth as much as possible without drowning the dog is the instruction, then watch them closely. Fortunately, after closer inspection, he toad was not a bufo, but was a southern toad. 

Whew!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Whoa - the things one doesn't learn on this forum!!! Glad it wasn't the toxic toad! Kudos to you for keeping a cool head and grabbing the toad in order to inspect it once you had gotten Bella attended to.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

I guess I learned from the experience last summer. Good thing I'm used to slimy things as a biology teacher. Poor Bella was not to happy. I just kept reassuring her it would be okay - as I nearly drowned her!!!

She is slepping well on the sofa now.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, the poor baby. I had no idea that was a problem. Every area of the country has its issues.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:hug:'s to Bella for her traumatic evening and kudos to you, mom, for being so quick thinking! Toxic toads...there's something I hope to never see in my lifetime.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I betcha Bella was wishing that you had checked the toad BEFORE washing her mouth out! LOL


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Kristy I know what you mean with those darned toads. They are a pain-plus, not to get too gross, their poops are HUGE-YUCK!!!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow - poor baby!

We have about a million toads around my house, but we also have about 3 million mosquitos. So I'm personally in favor of leaving the toads be....

Our dogs just don't really bother them for whatever reason. Squirrels, now that's another story. But the toads I guess just aren't interesting enough.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you know if the Bufo is in south GA? Unfortunately, I don't know a frog from a toad but I do know we have a lot of noise going on around our pond especially at night! I guess I need to find out if we've got anything poisonous around here.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Bella update. Bella seems to be no worse off than she was before the toad sliming. I dried her off with a towel, blew her dry, and cuddled her to let her know she was a good girl.


I had a pretty good laugh at myself and her once I got a good look at us. I was soaked, the floor was covered in water, and Bella just wanted to go into her crate and be left alone. Of course, my husband wanted to know why I didn't just put her in the shower to avoid the whole water mess. He had already one to bed at that point - so I did not have the benefit of his logic at that moment in time.

It has been raining for two days now, the toads are out in full force, and Bella has left them alone. We will have to see if this lesson stick. 

Next we have to find a less traumatic way to teach her to not chase the anole lizards (non poisonous)!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

She still would have had her mouth washed out. Those southern toads have a pretty irritating slime - poor little girl was rubbing her mouth all over the grass and running around in circle.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Do you know if the Bufo is in south GA? Unfortunately, I don't know a frog from a toad but I do know we have a lot of noise going on around our pond especially at night! I guess I need to find out if we've got anything poisonous around here.


I don't know if the Bufo has invaded GA. I know that they exist naturally in TX and have been introduced to LA. If you do a google picture search you can see what they look like. They are hard to mistake - much larger than a Bull frog.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

klomanchiodo said:


> Bella update. Bella seems to be no worse off than she was before the toad sliming. I dried her off with a towel, blew her dry, and cuddled her to let her know she was a good girl.
> 
> I had a pretty good laugh at myself and her once I got a good look at us. I was soaked, the floor was covered in water, and Bella just wanted to go into her crate and be left alone. Of course, my husband wanted to know why I didn't just put her in the shower to avoid the whole water mess. He had already one to bed at that point - so I did not have the benefit of his logic at that moment in time.
> 
> ...


Curious to know if the lesson will stick. I had a friend who had a Siberian Husky that was an escape artist and got into an altercation with a porcupine - quills in her muzzle, down her throat, up her nose. Extremely painful and one would have thought that would teach her a lesson........but.....Noooooo....went and did it again! Yikes! Wow, you guys in the south have critters I have never heard of! Sheltered life I lead, evidently!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I hate to tell this tale, years ago when I was first married, we had a white mixed breed dog. It was in the summer and all of us were very ignorant. The dog came to the house foaming at the mouth. There had been a rabies outbreak that summer and foaming at the mouth is a symptom. I called the local animal control. Mind you we were living in a college town them and were supposedly smart students. Animal control came and pronounced the poor dog rabid and shot him. Years later I found out that a toad would make a dogs mouth foam. Poor dog.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

klomanchiodo said:


> Bella update. Bella seems to be no worse off than she was before the toad sliming. I dried her off with a towel, blew her dry, and cuddled her to let her know she was a good girl.
> 
> I had a pretty good laugh at myself and her once I got a good look at us. I was soaked, the floor was covered in water, and Bella just wanted to go into her crate and be left alone. Of course, my husband wanted to know why I didn't just put her in the shower to avoid the whole water mess. He had already one to bed at that point - so I did not have the benefit of his logic at that moment in time.
> 
> ...


I am glad bella is AOK!!! I had to laugh because the scene you describe is every bath day at our house!!!


----------

